

Ask HN: An instant personalized info dump for the web. - crux

So, Hacker News,<p>I was sitting with a couple of friends last week at their office and we were going over a bunch of notes and potential solutions for their website. At the end of the session I wanted to make a quick note of all the tabs I had open, just dump the relevant google searches and URLs with notes on what they'd be good for.<p>But this wasn't my computer. I had my iPhone but I wasn't about to retype all the information that was already on my screen, on my little phone, just to get into Evernote. I could have logged into Evernote or Backpack from there and copied it in, but I didn't want to go through the hassle; I eventually went through the similar hassle of logging them out of GMail, logging myself in, sending us all a message, then logging myself out. That was clearly less than optimal; in addition to the time and many clicks and loadtimes (and 'no, don't remember my password' boxes) I had to wonder how many cookies I was strewing all over their machine.<p>What would have been nice is a box that I could navigate to on the web and enter text into, which would accept any input I pasted in. It wouldn't let me see it afterwards, of course, because it wouldn't ask for auth first; I'd have to log in later and see all my items. I would just need some unique (google-invisible, I guess) URL.<p>I've got my own server, so I could host an install; I could also of course simply reserve for crux.myawesomeapp.net and have someone else do it. Does this thing exist? If not, what do others do for this kind of thing?
======
timf
So input requires knowing unique URL -- what about if the retrieval did too
instead of it being behind a login?

If interested, see: "What's a private pastebin and how do I get one?"

<http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?help=1>

~~~
crux
That's certainly an option. That renders it roughly equivalent to grabbing a
jottit.com subdomain, keeping it open. Quite convenient---but of course being
totally open in both directions is its own restriction.

------
mikeyur
What about Jottit? <http://jottit.com>

I'm absolutely in love with it, using it as a simple personal wiki.

After you create one the first time you can make it private/password-protected
if you wish. Just dump info in, hit submit, done.

~~~
crux
Yeah, as I had mentioned above that's my best lead right now. It's true that
if you make a new one, you can just drop your text in and lock it up after the
fact. unfortunately if you want to use it more than once you're back to the
problem of authorizing before use.

------
timf
How about an input box at the secret URL that sends an email. Someone at work
uses that trick for a quick, anonymous documentation feedback option on each
doc page footer.

